# spyware protect 2009



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

anyone know how to get rid of this stupid virus. it acts like it is finding virus's on your computer and wants you to purchase their virus protection......it's horrible.


----------



## duckman13 (Feb 11, 2009)

http://www.microsoft.com/security/malwa ... fault.mspx

Try this tool if it doesnt work PM me and i will help you out.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Thanks for the info. It's doesn't seem to be affecting me anymore. I think i'm going to wait to see if that stupid pop-up comes up again before i run that program.


----------



## rberglof (May 17, 2007)

http://www.superantispyware.com/?tag=GO ... NTISPYWARE


----------

